# My HK



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

This is my first post besides my intro, just thought I'd show off my daily driver. When I was 18 I bought a new HK 93 assult rifle for $425.00 man I wish I would have kept that :smt076 so when it was time to buy a ccw I knew it could only be an H&K.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can understand where your coming from. Very good choice in my book. Good luck with it.


----------

